
Ask HN: Your interesting RSS feed - olivierduval
Hi,<p>I&#x27;m fed up with &quot;curated&quot; news feeds from Google and Flipboard:<p>- they&#x27;re just supplying what their algorithm think that I want to read (but I prefer to be surprised and chalenged than to read what I already know)<p>- they &quot;partened&quot; with some big news site with paywall, so<p>1) their selection is quite mainstream and crappy<p>2) I can&#x27;t remove what is not interesting to me<p>3) 1&#x2F;3 of content is behind a paywall and it&#x27;s a PITA to follow a link just to be stopped by a paywall<p>So... I would like to go the RSS way (like &quot;back in the old days, when the internet was about sharing, not selling&quot; ;-) ) and manager my own selection of news, blogs, etc.<p>Would you mind sharing your blogs and news site, or RSS directory ? Every subject might be interesting... as long as the writer is ;-)<p>Thanks for your help
======
guybedo
If you want to try a GoogleNews like app that didn't partner with any big news
site, i built [https://aktu.io](https://aktu.io). It's a RSS Reader / News
aggregator, so you can add/manage your own rss feeds and there's also a "Top
Stories" section so you can check what's going on in the world outside of your
feeds. Would love to have your feedback!

------
Artemix
I can provide you the following opml extract of my RSS feed reader.

Most are custom blogs, I also source from HN, Lobste.rs, a french news feed
(Developpez) and dev.to, and I also shamelessly provide my own blog under the
category "Artemix".

You can import what you want from it.

Here's the dump link:
[https://hastebin.com/agigejubuj.xml](https://hastebin.com/agigejubuj.xml)

~~~
olivierduval
Merci :-)

